# Wild plecos and more delivery delayed due to weather until next Saturday.



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

1"-1.5" marigold swordtails $1.50 each(10 available) take them all for $10

small montezuma sword tails $2.50 each (lots available) buy 10 for $20

L129 Pleco 3" $25 ea only 1 available

L190 Royal pleco 7" $45 ea only 8 available

Mikrogeophagus ramirezi Ram cichlid 1-1.5" $6 ea 5 for $25

Corydoras rabauti (Rust Cory) 2" $8 ea 10 for $50

Corydoras Axeroldi (pink Cory) 4 for $20

1 pike cichlid $25

I will be making the following stops,

The chapters off of Kennedy road (11 AM)

The Vistek off of Mavis Dr same parking lot as walmart (noon)

and the walmart in Aroura (2:30PM)

I should be at each location for about 30-45 min

Please email [email protected] I will be out today and it is hard to respond to PMs on my phone.

Pictures are on my face book page

I have delayed the delivery until 8 March, Same timings as currently listed


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Mods can you please up date my title? I cant seem to do it when I edit it my self.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

snaggle said:


> Mods can you please up date my title? I cant seem to do it when I edit it my self.


Done.

Are you a hobbiest or a business?
--
Paul


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Done.
> 
> Are you a hobbiest or a business?
> --
> Paul


I would classify my self as a hobbyist with business interest, this sales thread is a carry over from SA pre-order thread. I am not sure what the GTAA definition of a business is so if I meet the requirements please move my thread to the appropriate area and all my new posts will be made accordingly.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I will be heading out to Toronto in the morning, I will be making the following stops if anyone would like anything,

Chapters on Kennedy road 10 am

Walmart In Aurora at 11 am

and Vistek in on Mavis Road at noon

Please PM or email me at [email protected] if you would like any fish and what stop you are at.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

heading off now, thanks every one who purchased fish, keep an eye open for the next import order.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sending you a pm.


----------

